# NOT REALLY A FISHING TIP. 4/0 Circle Hook through the ear lobe.



## captken

My grand daughter Allee marches to the tune of a different drum andshe often talks me into marching with her. First she "Decided" that I needed to curl my moustache so I'd look like a pirate. I said, ok. No problem. I can grow hair on my lip and in my ears but not so well on my head anymore.

Next she decided I needed to shave my head. Her arguement made sense; a haircut is 8 bucks and another 5 bucks to get to town and back. Sooo, I now shave my head every other day. No problem! Honestly, I don't know why I didn't start this 10 years ago.

A week or so ago, she decided I needed an ear ring to go with the "Pirate look." I didn't want a ring or a stud so I decided to go with a 4/0 SS Circle Hook. She polished one up, sterilized it and tried to get that big sucker through my ear lobe with a Hemostat. It hurt, and bled like heck but didn't go through because the Hemostat was too darn wimpy. 

I went to the shop and got 8" Vise Grips. She didn't get the hook clamped securely and managed to botch the hole a bunch when the hook slipped. I clamped the hook securely and this time, it got to bleeding so bad she got sick.Dammmmmmmmmnnnnn, that hurt baaaaaaaddd but the hook wouldn't go through.

About that time, my wife came in and saw the carnage and took over. She drove a large pin through and put something on the back after cutting the pin off with my fishing pliers. She saidshe wanted it to heal before stretching the hole big enough for the hook.

No, I wasn't drunk and I wasn't high either. I'lladmit to being stupid.

The girlswhohave their XXXX pierced and theirYYYYYYY pierced are either tougher than I am or totally wasted when it was done. Don't come near my ZZZZ with anything sharp.

I might go ahead with the circle hook if the hole stretches enough but I'll have a snort or two first.

I took Allee to the airport this morning for a month long visit with her Mom. When I left her at the gate she said, "I expect to see the hook in your ear when I get home." 

We'll see.


----------



## 60hertz

OK, I :sick halfway through this post...someone let me know how it turned out.


----------



## Tuna Man

That is







And I totally agree with your thoughts on xxxx, yyyy, and zzzz. :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Backlash

your a better man than me, if someone did that to me i would have a very fast down load

in my underwear:bowdown


----------



## ted-hurst

Totally agree with tunaman, 60hertz, and backlash, no way in hell would I put a 4/0 hook in my ear. I've accidently stuck myself and that didn't feel good so I wouldn't be volunteering to stab myself in the ear. Quick thought, what if your working of doing whatever and thathook gets caught on something, a 4/0 hookdoesn't have a problem pulling a snapper up from 70 ft, I don't think it would be much of a problem for that thing to rip your ear off.

Ted


----------



## Joshua0606

If you get the hook in, post a picture!:takephoto


----------



## joelarbear

I'd like to see a picture, after he does it,of the first morning that he wakes up with a pillowhooked to his head.


----------



## wetaline

May want to bend down the barb on that hook, other wise it may be a permanent addition!


----------



## captken

The last year I chartered full time I was hooked 11 times. Fly fishing clients were hard on me. A Clouser Minnow is deadly. I hate them.

Luckily, most were with Sabiki rigsand I had no problem yanking them out with pliers. I don't allow stinger rigs on my boat. Two were with Stretch 30's with fish on them. That dang well hurts but I was able to get them out without coming in. 

Only one was a 12/0 circle hook and I still don't know how it happened.

When I was in the 6th grade I went fishing before school and went to school with a 9 hook Lucky 13 in my shirt pocket. Danny Brown picked me up (I was the class runt) and threw me into Frank Dean. One hook went completely through my left nipple and another went through Frank's nose. (Completely through.) That was about the 5th hook Dr. Horne had removed from me by that time.

The hook for my ear has been de-barbed and, for the moment, it is deadly sharp. I'll clip and file the point after I get it through.

I seldom have to get someone else to remove a hook from me but I can't always reach a Sabiki hook. The key to removing a hook is to do it right now. Don't screw around and let it swell. I use pliers rather than string. Grasp the hook, push the point down and in to get flesh from out of the barb then back it out in one quick move. It feels so good when it is out!

I poked a 2/0 into my thumb for a video on hook removal only to find out that the battery in the camera was dead. We shot a few stills of the removal process. BTW, The hook and my skin were sterilized before I hooked myself. I'll try to find the photos.


----------



## IAMHOOKED

YOU ARE ONE TOUGH MF OR ONE SICK MAN! EITHER WAY I SAY:letsdrink!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joshua0606

You tougher than me, thats for sure!


----------



## captken

Anytime something hurts pretty bad, I think of this tale.

A guy cut two fingers off in an industrial accident. When he got to the Doctor, the Doctor said, "Man that must hurt." 

The guy said, "Yeah, it hurts a little but I've been hurt a lot worse." The Doctor said, "How about telling me about it."

The guy said, "When I was a young man, I lived in Alaska for a while. We had lots of Grizzly Bears and one started harassing our cows and horses. My Dad set a bear trap near our outhouse. One night, the Grizzly tore up our outhouse. I had to crap so I took the rifle and squatted down out back. Unfortunately for me, I squatted right over the bear trap and it slamed shut on my nutz."

The Doctor said, "I'll bet that hurt."

The guy said, "Yeah, it hurt a bunch but I've been hurt a lot worse." 

"Hurt worse?" the Doctor cried, "How can that be?"

"When the slack came out of the chain."


----------



## need2fish

That's hillarious. You are a heckuva lot tougher than me! I got a gotcha treble in my finger last year and whined about it for days.

Great story!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Thats funny as heck captken! And as said..pics plese!!!

Hey Ted Hurst? Are you Mr. Hurst from Hurst transmission Shop?

If so, you got a great shop, you guys took care of my wifes Jeep Cherokee bout a year back, and when it turned out to be another problem, you ave us credit for the first repair. And you had it done same day!!! :bowdown Great job and honest service! I have recomended you to everybody!


----------



## Red Fly

So CaptKen, with all respect, are you the same guy we hear the story aboutwho decided to test a taser on himself while in his lounge chair with the cat laying next to him? 

Understand, I can relate to having onlygranddaughers, and the fact that I only raised boys complicates matters.


----------



## captken

No, I wasn't the one with the Taser but I'm probably only a tad smarter than the guy.

My son will never forget asking how a spark plug worked and I showed him. His first son will probably be born in the next day or so. I wonder if he'll be taught in the same way his dad was? My son turned out just fine, regardless of me. I only wish every dad could be as proud of his sons as I am of mine. My son is a fine man and a great father.


----------



## Red Fly

Both my sons experienced thesame "hold this" during their lesson on lawnmower repair. I have always felt a bit guilty about doing that (only a few seconds at a time) glad to see others have done it with their kids. Of course today that probably child abuse.


----------



## mekell

> *Clay-Doh (6/13/2008)*Thats funny as heck captken! And as said..pics plese!!!
> 
> Hey Ted Hurst? Are you Mr. Hurst from Hurst transmission Shop?
> 
> If so, you got a great shop, you guys took care of my wifes Jeep Cherokee bout a year back, and when it turned out to be another problem, you ave us credit for the first repair. And you had it done same day!!! :bowdown Great job and honest service! I have recomended you to everybody!




Clay....I think you are thinking of George OR his son Steve.If I ever bust a tranny they will be the ones I take it to.


----------



## Fishforlife2

now capt ken i know that hurt because it was slow but when i wasssssss 6 i think cant remember i was fishing in a pond at my graqndmas condo and i was playing with the hook i tryed to cast like my dad and eneded up putting the hook all the way through my ear my dad grandpa and uncle had to pull it out it hurt bad if i had know a cus word it wouldve been said and some lady at fantasic sams cut my ear open with 25 year old scissors(according to her) she was about 80 years old that didnt hurt as much ......until I saw the blood.


----------



## captken

I'll take a photo s soon as Sharon puts the hook in. She wants everything to heal first then she will stretch the hole a little. That sounds painful to me but I am sure it won't be as bad as trying to put the hook in with a vise grip.


----------



## TBonds

When I was in the Air Force I saw pictures of what the bombs I built did to people. Didn't bother me one bit. But for some reason when I saw that hook in the finger I got queasy. :sick


----------



## redfish99999

Are you the Captain Ken from down at the Big Bend area????


----------



## captken

Yeah, I live in Crystal River. At least, I am one Capt. Ken and I did run bigbendsportsman.com for lots of years until I got totally tired of it. I have a ton of friends who still hit the site.


----------



## captken

I'm going to wait another week or so before inserting the hook. Most folks say wait at least 6 weeks before changing to something larger but I've not had one bit of drainage since day one and absolutely no pain. (Well, since trying to insert a circle hook to start with.)

I wish I could find a light wire stainless steel circle hook but have been unsucessful. I may try to make one myself. I have some .051" Stainless wire. I make my own trolling snaps and bait rigging snaps with the heavy wire. I am certain I can make a neat looking circle hook if I can't find a light wire one. The 4/0 I started with has a wire diameter of at least .090" and maybe as much as .100". That would be a mighty big step from the .035" I have in my ear right now. I'd hate to tear my ear lobe again.


----------



## brnbser

I've thought about putting a hook in several times just never did it. I've had piercings for about 26 yrs and as many as six piercings in my ears. I've got two in my left ear that have been over sized with 18 ga rings and a hook might work but I doubt anything as big as a 4/0.

I did 3 of the 6 piercings myself but those were all with standard size piercing earrings.

I guess that kind of stuff is just a matter of what you want/like. I've got numerous tattoo's and piercings including a nipple ring that I had done when I retired from the Navy, that's as far as I'm willing to take it because that one HURT!


----------



## mpmorr

Good old Lucky 13, I think I have told this story before but I was just about that age when I went to change lures and of course bit the line with my teeth and when I did I yanked the lure to help separate the two. What I ended up with was a Lazy Ike impailed in my check with all three trebles embedded in my face. Went home and of course dad was furious and does his best to get it out.Finally after an hour of screaming and cryingdad gives up. First time I ever saw that because he was Medic in the AF (During the Korean War, he put a lot of stitches in me when I was kid), well off we go to the doctor we go. The Dr.was an old country doctor and just laughed when we came through the door. "Lazy Ike, good lure and they do tend to get stuck". Not the first one he had seen. Just the first place he had seen it. I made punk rockers look like pussies. 6 out of 9 were pushed through. 

Great post Capt Ken, brings back good memories and keep on letting that girl walk to a different drummer, it makes for a much more interesting life.:clap


----------



## David Ridenour

Some great storys.What are you gonna do when she goes goth and wants you to join in the fun?


----------



## captken

There is not enough K-Y Jelly in the world to get that big ole' hook through the little hole in my ear yet. It hurt darn near as bad tonight as the first time and Sharon didn't get it all the way to the barb. Yeah, it bled a little too but Iwon't need a transfusion this time.

I never thought I was a wuss but this hurt. Sharon is trying to figure out how she can get my ear under the drill press. She doesn't want to use a regular hand type drill or my Dremel tool. 

She went up quite a bit on wire size so next time, it might work. Sooner or later it will fit.


----------



## monsterflat

i could easily get a 4/0 circle through the hole in my septum (a ball point pen for that matter HA!!  - too bad i haven't kept a ring in for the past 3 years and the darn thing still wont close up!! good look with that ear buddy!! CHEERS


----------



## captken

Dang thing got infected. Sharon is a nurse and used good technique and I've kept it clean but I have a sore ear with a smaller pin in it again. The back on the ear ring she used was too tight. 

I hope my ear don't rot off.


----------



## captken

Guys, I might wuss out on this project. My ear hurts right now but it is getting better. I'll complete the project if it heals quick but darned if I want to go through what I've been through the past few days.

I said might wuss out. I'm still planning on the hook.


----------



## slidercat

I think everyone who goes fishing a little has one of those painful stories. 



My first one was when I was 13, and went up to my grampa's camp on the St. Lawrence in northern NY. I had a goofy friend who wanted to go fishing out on this rock in front of the camp. Mostly, we caught yellow perch and rock bass, but my friend was ambitious. We were using my grampa's tackle box, and he dug out this musky lure about a foot long and equipped with three treble hooks. Anyway, to make a long story short, he rared back and wrapped that musky lure around my head, and then cast out with all his might. My head did not go very far.



I was lucky. One hook slipped between my eyeball and socket, but didn't do much damage. The painful one went through my ear and just about tore it off.



That was almost 50 years ago, but it still gives me the willies.



Ray



http:/slidercat.com


----------



## SheYakFishr

Oh GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ.... and you are how old??? Sorry... as I was reading all this... that is the first question that popped up. 

One day... I had to repierced my left earlobe because I noticed it was not even with the right one and the earring wasn't sitting right. So... one night,I took a couple ofice cubes and placed them on the earlobe for a while and when I thought it was frozen enough, I repierced it. Well... it's been probably25 years since that day... and the original one STILL has never healed over. I even went so far as to scratch it with a needle a couple of times... thinking it would heal together... and it's still there. Soooo... be careful what you do...and wish for....................... I will add... if you get your nose pierced... it WILL grow back together! laffs 

Tattoos aren't too bad... but piercings anywhere else than the ears... SORRY.. ain't gonna happen! :doh

I hope your ear heals up!!!


----------



## Orion45

You must be a glutton for punishment. For better results, try a leather punch tool. You can get one at Harbor Freight Tools, You can punch a hole ranging from 5/64" to 11/64"most anywherein your anatomy. If you need anything larger, give me a call and I'll be glad to shoot a spear through your ear lobe. That will give you approximately a 1/2" hole when taking into effect the spearpoint wings. In this way, you'll be able to accommodate a 19/0 hook or larger. Best of luckin your future endeavours.









http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97715


----------



## captken

OK. We stretched the hole a bunch today. We stretched it too much I guess because it bled some. When this heals, the hook will go right in. I will definitely have the hook in by Christmas. 

I wish I could find a high quality 9/0 or 10/0 SS circle hook. It would look a bunch saltier. (Maybe stupider too.) I have a bunch of SS "J" hooks but I really want a circle hook.


----------



## Misn 1

How about a :takephoto


----------



## captken

This is the biggest Bar they had in the store. 10ga. It is probably larger than the hook shank.

I want the hole to heal because the hook isn't surgical stainless although it is a good grade.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>







</o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## Misn 1

Any updates on this? I'm curious about how it turns out.:takephoto


----------



## captken

I think the big hole has totally healed. When I get home, I'll pull the bar out and insert the hook. I'll post a photo on Friday. I'm not so sure this is worth the effort,


----------



## captken

Here is the final product. 4/0 SS circle hook through my ear lobe. I planned to do it in one operation but, as ya'll might remember, I was afraid I might need a blood transfusion.

Of course, this is sort of a dumb thing for a 66 year old to do but I had spare time on my hands and, of course, I had a hook.

This isn't for the squeamish but it gets a lot of looks.


----------



## Misn 1

:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap


----------



## captken

Notice that the hook still has a barb. I smoothed it up and rounded the point a little so it doesn't scratch.


----------



## captken

Sharon removed the hook last night and reinserted it where the point is to the outside. No problem with removal, reinsertion or sleeping on it.

She used the same basic technique to remove the hook that she'd use to remove any other hook stuck in flesh or fabric. She had to sort of stretch the hole open a bit to get the barb through but it did not hrt a bit.

Several folks have asked how I got the hook in my ear and I've told them it was a fishing accident and it hurt too bad to get it out. Soooo, I left it in.


----------



## boudin

Thats pretty cool man!And I thoght I washardcore , maybe when im 66.:bowdown Great weed story by the way.Any correlation ? haha


----------



## Orion45

Looks good but a 20/0 would look even better. Might want to do both ear lobes so as not to overstretch one side. oke


----------



## parrothead

Call me when you shove one intoyour tongue !!!!!!!!!! LOL

Scott


----------



## Collard

I have to admit that's pretty cool and I hate piercings and tattoos, but that's pretty cool.


----------



## captken

Yeah, I never liked piercings or tatoos but the devil made me do it. Actually, it was sort of a "Double Dog Dare."

Ken


----------



## captken

Two years later and I still wear the hook in my ear. I definitely get a lot of strange looks and comments. My grand daughter is back in Ohio now but I still hear her drummer from time to time


----------



## Paul R

Talk about stupid


----------



## captken

*Aw, lighten up a little Paul R.*

The hook definitely fits my persona. (If you don't know what "Persona" means, look it up.)

I got my first Captain's License in 1963, probably before your dad was born so a fish hook in my ear isn't too far fetched. Unfortunately, I never thought of it while I was still active in the charter business. It definitely would have been good for business.

Before you judge, look all the way through this column and see how many tips I have posted. Since I no longer charter, what was my gain? I try very hard to share what I have learned over my past 68 years.

The anonymity of the web allows folks to take cheap shots. Personal ethical conduct doesn't.


----------



## DragonSlayer

I know I'm digging up old stuff...... I think it's cool, and piercings ain't my thing. I like it.... And the fact you're in your 60's is even cooler! :thumbup:


----------



## jim t

I like it too...

Jim


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Fly;Both my sons experienced thesame "hold this" during their lesson on lawnmower repair.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Got spark ?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Clay-Doh said:


> Thats funny as heck captken! And as said..pics please!!!
> 
> Hey Ted Hurst? Are you Mr. Hurst from Hurst transmission Shop?
> 
> If so, you got a great shop, you guys took care of my wifes Jeep Cherokee bout a year back, and when it turned out to be another problem, you ave us credit for the first repair. And you had it done same day!!! :bowdown Great job and honest service! I have recommended you to everybody!


Funny you had to take it back a year later, My buddys took his prelude there and they fixed it and within a few months it broke, dudes car doesn't have a dent in it, he is ocd about his car, he took it back the did something and promised him it was fixed, two years later and the tranny is trash.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Take a few more snorts of whiskey B4 starting, and while you're working on downing then you might try icing your ear (or whatever you decide to pierce afer a few snorts ) ! The ice will signifiantly reduce the pain, and bleeding :thumbsup: . I don't consider this spoiling a grandchild, but you're going to GREAT lengths (in my book) to satisfy her...or just needing some reason to get pierced. Good luck with that. As for me, I think I'd have been good w/ just shaving my head. Hey, if you start tattooing yourself, then wrap some thread about a mm or two from a pin point, dob it in indian ink (e.g. ballpoint pen ink) and go for it....oh, might want to drop a few shots (snorts) B4 this one too :blink: . Good luck! :no:


----------



## captken

*The hook has been in my ears for 4 years.*

In these 4 years I've only had one problem with it. I was wrestling on the floor with my 4 year old grandson when the hook caught in his shirt. The kid dang near tore my ear off. My son was laughing so hard he couldn't help. 

I had to remove the hook for a surgical procedure a while back. No problem. I reinserted it after the anesthetic wore off.

I'll be 71 next month. If I am lucky, the hook will be in another 20 years or so unless I run out of hooks while I am fishing. Nice to have a spare when you need it.


----------



## jim t

Is it your birthday Captain?

Something occurred that made you think of this post...

Good to hear from you in any case.

Jim


----------



## captken

*Naah, not my birthday.*

My F-day isn't until Jan 11. I thought about this post today when somebody asked me how long the hook had been in my ear. 

It is darn sure a good conversation piece.


----------



## southern yakker

Thats awesome but what i would of done is gotten the ear gauged then use tapers to get it to size then let it close on the hook. Little late but it seems less painful!


----------



## knot @ Work

CPT Ken, hopefully you will have many more Birthdays, I bet your grand daughter will remember this through her whole life.

I think its kool and sorta wish I had one...

Not into pain though and it sounds painful. Great Post...


----------



## captken

*Eight years and counting.*

Same hook for 8 years now. I took it out for cleaning this morning then reinserted it. My wife came in while the hook was out and said, "Put it back in. You don't look right without it." After I got the hook back in I went into the kitchen. Sharon took one look and said, "You still don't look right." Go figure?

I guess you can say I am "Hooked on Mustad."

I'll be 74 next week and haven't gotten a bit smarter. One regret I have re: the hook is that I didn't put it in when I started chartering.


----------



## Lyin Too

I pierced mine myself, used a hypodermic needle the first time through and it was easy. It aint big enough for a 4/0 though!


----------



## randynation

Done mine myself too stone sober with a sewing needle about 1983 . Woke up the wife on a sat. morning with a needle in my ear lobe & ask what do I do now.


----------



## Bountyhunter

Did she say first "Here hold my beer"! One of you was high.


----------



## captken

*Naah. She was 14 at the time*

We sometimes marched to the tune of that "Different drum"--at the same time.

She is in Michigan and I haven't seen her in a while. I'd sure like to see her though.


----------



## Chapman5011

Does a hook in the left ear mean the same thing as a ear ring in the left ear?


----------



## markbxr400

captken said:


> My grand daughter Allee marches to the tune of a different drum andshe often talks me into marching with her. First she "Decided" that I needed to curl my moustache so I'd look like a pirate. I said, ok. No problem. I can grow hair on my lip and in my ears but not so well on my head anymore.
> 
> Next she decided I needed to shave my head. Her arguement made sense; a haircut is 8 bucks and another 5 bucks to get to town and back. Sooo, I now shave my head every other day. No problem! Honestly, I don't know why I didn't start this 10 years ago.
> 
> A week or so ago, she decided I needed an ear ring to go with the "Pirate look." I didn't want a ring or a stud so I decided to go with a 4/0 SS Circle Hook. She polished one up, sterilized it and tried to get that big sucker through my ear lobe with a Hemostat. It hurt, and bled like heck but didn't go through because the Hemostat was too darn wimpy.
> 
> I went to the shop and got 8" Vise Grips. She didn't get the hook clamped securely and managed to botch the hole a bunch when the hook slipped. I clamped the hook securely and this time, it got to bleeding so bad she got sick.Dammmmmmmmmnnnnn, that hurt baaaaaaaddd but the hook wouldn't go through.
> 
> About that time, my wife came in and saw the carnage and took over. She drove a large pin through and put something on the back after cutting the pin off with my fishing pliers. She saidshe wanted it to heal before stretching the hole big enough for the hook.
> 
> No, I wasn't drunk and I wasn't high either. I'lladmit to being stupid.
> 
> The girlswhohave their XXXX pierced and theirYYYYYYY pierced are either tougher than I am or totally wasted when it was done. Don't come near my ZZZZ with anything sharp.
> 
> I might go ahead with the circle hook if the hole stretches enough but I'll have a snort or two first.
> 
> I took Allee to the airport this morning for a month long visit with her Mom. When I left her at the gate she said, "I expect to see the hook in your ear when I get home."
> 
> We'll see.


That picture - been there, done that, got the t-shirt. Except I had a 20 lb red thrashing around on the other treble at the time . . .


----------

